# S. Illinois



## irish0420

Looking for any info on locations of possible mushroom sites. Im located in the Carbondale are... Also looking for hunting partner. Text at 618-579 six949. Have own transportation and experienced. Moved here from Chicago are. So im looking for a local partner. Have buyers ifwe find more than we need or want. Interested in all mushrooms!! Please let me know


----------



## jmerx

Just across the river is Mark Twain forest should be a good spot. also pretty close to you looks like a state park should be a good spot to never been there though.


----------



## carrion420

If you still check this you are surrounded by Shawnee park and I know they are at giant city park I think its on the southeast side of Carbondale but its good hunting


----------



## misskay

Do you have any spots in Chicago that you can give up since not here anymore???

Otherwise Shawnee National Forest for morels and maitake is the best and also for boletes.


----------



## shroomaholic

I've heard pyramid state park was pretty good , that's north of you in pickneyville, but all Shawnee is good!!
If you know your trees you'll find shrooms anywhere down there!!!! I'll live up in central illinois and nothing!! You 
Southern illinois boys findin any!!!!


----------



## rtdfrm1

Shroomaholic, I'm in Sangamon Co. should not be too long now we need rain and just got some???? Give me a holler when u find some :roll:


----------



## shroomaholic

I will 4 sure buddy I'm lil north of vandalia I'll give you some reports 
And happy shrooming !!!!


----------



## shroomaholic

Just found 2 lil greys in front yard!!! Going to go south this weekend they'll be a lil bigger!!Monday will be tearing
Up some nice greys !!!' Good Luck All you Morel hunters!!!!!


----------



## mataki4u2

Buddy of mine found 438 greys &amp; blacks south of Carbondale between 3-30 and 4-6.
There definitely up. Go pick em kids. I m in central IL still waiting, but it wont be long!


----------



## bsmokin83

Heading carbondale area tomorrow.. How is everything looking? Been awful quite on here fig your all out picking


----------



## goshawk75

bsmoking, Just a suggestion, next time, try typing your post BEFORE you hit the pipe.


----------

